# Something's wrong w/Noriko



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Noriko has been shaking. It looks as though she's scared or cold but she's not. She'd even shake/tremble when she's happy. I'm not exactly sure when this began, but noticed it first this past Saturday. My bf said that she fell a lil ways down the steps at my aunt's place, but we dont know if she was trembling and then fell or if she fell and then the trembling began. At first, we just thought she was scared of something because she gets scared so easily. But she's been shaking all the time. The only time she doesnt is when she's laying down. Even at rest, she'd jerk at times. It's very sad to see. And the other day she was walking down the stairs and she fell half ways down the stairs. It was the worst thing to see. It was like a stuff doll being thrown down the stiars.









I went to the vet yesterday and he couldnt figure out what the problem was. He said she doesnt seem to be in pain. Temperature and heartrate are a lil high but not enough to worry. He gave us an option to either put her on Valium for a few days or do bloodwork. We opted for the Valium since it's cheaper and then if it doesnt work, then she will have bloodwork done.

The Dr. even showed her to 2 other doctors there but they didnt know too much about the shaker syndrome. They said it was a rare disease. I bet us SMer's know more about the disease then them(because we own lil white dogs). The other possible problems are liver shunt, toxic/poison, kidney infection and probably more. 

It's so frustrating to NOT know what is wrong even after the doctor's visit.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that TOTALLY sucks!!







but wouldnt the bloodwork automatically tell you its something with the liver or kidneys? have you spoken to jaimie? she totally helped me out when gruffi was losing hair. 

i hope noriko isnt totally sick.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are a few links about white shaker dog syndrome. You're right, it is a genetic disease in Maltese:

http://www.maltesedogs.com/white_shaker_dog_syndrome.htm

http://www.addl.purdue.edu/newsletters/200...ing/tremors.htm

I sure wouldn't rush into that dx, though. Since poor Noriko just had a fall, did your vet rule out a neurological cause? Loss of balance and falling down the stairs could mean she has a head or back injury.

I know Noriko is small and your vet was worried about liver problems a while back, but her bloodwork was fine pre-spay right? Did he do any bloodwork today? And a toxicicology screen? To make sure she didn't get into any poison?

Trembling and loss of equilibrium isn't normal. You may find that Valium makes it worse. My Lady has to get valium after seizures and it makes her really drunk.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am by no means an expert here, but did the vet check for broken bones? A slightly elevated temp might be caused by a break. And the shaking could be associated with pain. I sure hope she will be ok.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

BC&N said that they checked over almost every bone in Noriko's body to make sure she wasn't in pain anywhere. Everything was fine.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I sure hope your baby does not have this shaker syndrome. It so hard watching them go thougt it... and you can't do anything to help.

My first maltese missy had it...but it was treatable. The hardest part was finding out what she had. Our vet also put her on valium. For missy the valium helped, only she went to the bath room alot and I mean a lot. She was already in the drunken stage without the valium and walking in to walls , tables going around and round in circles. Oh and she growled at everyone in the worst way. She would shake a lot too. The valium stoped it and it would only happen a few times in the summer after that. Eventurally I only had to give her vitamines and she came off the Valium. I guess for each dog it is different.
She still got sesuirs maybe twice in the summer. In between the seziers she was back to normal. Just keep a close eye on your puppy so she does not bump into things.

Please keep us posted


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

awww poor noriko. I hope she's ok, please keep us updated on how she's doing


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Noriko...hope you find out what the problem is.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 27 2005, 02:00 PM
> *BC&N said that they checked over almost every bone in Noriko's body to make sure she wasn't in pain anywhere.  Everything was fine.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I didn't see that in her post...she just said they didn't think she was in pain. I can tell you from experience with my cat, she had a broken rib bone which caused her to shake. When she was examined by the vet (we now use a different vet) they didn't find anything. Two days later she started to run a fever and they called for a scan. That's when they found the fractured rib. I sure hope the poor little thing will be ok.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG! I hope Noriko is okay.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jul 27 2005, 01:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see that in her post...she just said they didn't think she was in pain. I can tell you from experience with my cat, she had a broken rib bone which caused her to shake. When she was examined by the vet (we now use a different vet) they didn't find anything. Two days later she started to run a fever and they called for a scan. That's when they found the fractured rib. I sure hope the poor little thing will be ok.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85051
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was talking to her on IM and she told me that. Sorry should have mentioned that.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Same here, sending good thoughts! I hope everything is OK with the little angel


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I would opt for the bloodwork first, medicating a dog for the wrong reasons could worsen the situation, I dont know how much your vet would charge, I think ours is 30.00 for bloodwork, is Noriko walking with any limp or hesitant to go up/down stairs? keep us updated, I hope everything is well


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Hope your doggie is o.k. I would get bloodwork too.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Poor Noriko!!!    I really hope everything goes well. Best of wishes


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jul 27 2005, 01:52 PM
> *I would opt for the bloodwork first, medicating a dog for the wrong reasons could worsen the situation, I dont know how much your vet would charge, I think ours is 30.00 for bloodwork, is Noriko walking with any limp or hesitant to go up/down stairs? keep us updated, I hope everything is well
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85066*


[/QUOTE]

Bloodwork here is about $30, too. I agree with Joe about getting that done asap just to rule some things out.

Valium is no answer. As I said, Lady has to get it after seizures to prevent cluster seizures and it makes her very wobbly and dizzy. It's going to just make Noriko's symptoms that much worse and won't tell you anything at all about what is going on.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Heres a little info on the shaker syndrome

http://www.malteseonly.com/shakerdog.html

I cant concentrate on my work, knowing that there seems to be a problem with Noriko. Poor baby


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

I really hope Noriko is fine, please let us know if you know anything else.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

The girls send good wishes to Noriko. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Jul 27 2005, 03:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloodwork here is about $30, too. I agree with Joe about getting that done asap just to rule some things out.

Valium is no answer. As I said, Lady has to get it after seizures to prevent cluster seizures and it makes her very wobbly and dizzy. It's going to just make Noriko's symptoms that much worse and won't tell you anything at all about what is going on.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85076
[/B][/QUOTE]

I also agree to get the blood work done. In our case the vet did this then he detirmained what the problem was and then prescibed the medication.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Poor Noriko!! *Sending you best wishes and hugs*


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Hugs and licks from Ruby Jean and I~I hope you find out what the problem is right away so she can be treated. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Poor baby







I agree I would diffenitly go with the bloodwork first.Smooches&hugs to her &







for you.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ohh......I'm so sorry to hear about Noriko... Massimo and me send her kisses and cuddles.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

That is so distressing to hear about Noriko! Please let it be quickly diagnosed and curable. I think the bloodwork really should be done before treating her with anything. I know it's costly sometimes but maybe they will let you pay it in installments. It's so important to diagnose liver problems as quickly as possible, just like many ailments, early detection is critical.

Besides, we are all sooo worried!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry that Noriko is having problems. Please keep us posted.

BTW, are you still moving this summer for dental hygiene school?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

How scary!!!!!
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Noriko right now...
Hopefully some bloodwork will give some more difinitive answers...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so very sorry to read about little Noriko and my thoughts and prayers are with you.
I have to agree with the others.. it is important to get to the cause. 
If it were me I'd get the blood work done and X-rays. It very well could be a back/disc problem causing pain. Missy would never 'yelp' when back was being examed but would tremble when she had pain in her back ( she had disc injuries). 
I pray this problem is an "easy-fix'.
Terry and my sweet little Angel Missy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... I was NOT expecting to hear about this when I was looking on SM this morning!!









I hope whatever is causing this is found out ASAP! PLEASE keep us updated! I am soo concerned about your little one!! I feel like I know all your babies so well since we are always on here posting. 

Noriko









How old is Noriko? and how much does she weigh again?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Anybody heard from Cloud and Noriko's Mom? Any updates? No news is not good news........


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 28 2005, 08:56 AM
> *Anybody heard from Cloud and Noriko's Mom? Any updates? No news is not good news........
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85282*


[/QUOTE]
oh no.... lets not say that!
















but I was talking to this man that comes in my parents store... hes a vet from PA... and he also said that sometimes with little dogs they shake when they are in pain. I told him about Kodie's shaking and panting problem he had... He said that next time Kodie acts like that try checking his knees to see if they are popped out.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 28 2005, 07:56 AM
> *Anybody heard from Cloud and Noriko's Mom? Any updates? No news is not good news........
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85282*


[/QUOTE]
I talked to her yesterday afternoon (or at lunch can't remember). Anyway the valium didn't seem to be helping, or hurting, Noriko. 

The blood test that they would do is not a normal blood test. It is a lot more money then the normal blood test. She is going to try the valium for a few more days and if there is no improvement she is going to have the blood test done.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Thank you for the update.

Good wishes for Noriko, lots of love and doggie kisses.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

We're all thinking about you Norkio


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 28 2005, 08:33 AM
> *The blood test that they would do is not a normal blood test.  It is a lot more money then the normal blood test.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85294*


[/QUOTE]
When Lamby had bladder infection they did a blood test $150.00, to check out many things.That is probably what they want to do.
Prayers being said that all works out for your little Noriko


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm not a vet (duh) but the valium idea sounds odd to me. I can't imagine why the vet thinks that would cure the problem.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My guess is from what Cloud's mom said, her vet was stumped and offered the Valium on the odd chance it was fear related.

Of course, if poor Noriko is falling down the stairs, no way is her shaking caused by fear. 

Valium blocks the nervous system, which is why Lady gets it after a seizure. If Noriko has any kind of head injury, to me Valium would seem to be a terrible idea since it would only make her feel more off balance, wozzy and drunk.

Of course, I'm not a vet either......

I hope they can get Noriko to the vet before the weekend. Maybe the vet will work out a payment plan?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm going to correct myself after doing a little research on White Shaker Dog Syndrome. Apparently Valium, along with prednisone, is used to treat the tremors.

This article also points out that certain types of poisons can cause the same symptoms. I'm sure that's why the vet also recommended bloodwork.

White Shaker Dog 

Q: Maltese puppy sick-Our 9 month old maltese puppy has become ill. She would not eat and she is shaking constantly. We took her to our local vet and he has had her on IV and he said she ate some food today. She has not quit shaking. He said that it may possibly be lead posioning. She got sick on Wednesday , We took her to the vet on Thursday and back on Friday. The vet kept her over the weekend and has been monitoring her and keeping us informed. She is off the IV but she is still shaking. If it is lead posioning , can she be cured and will she have any side effects from this ordeal. I love her very much she is like my baby . Please offer a little insight. The vet said she had no temperature and all of her other signs were normal heart etc.... He said he has not seen anything like this. He is a good vet and I trust him. I just wanted a little insight from someone else. I have been working out of town and have had to leave my puppy with my husband Mon-Thur. Could this cause her to get sick? 

A: My first instinct would be to suspect a condition known as white dog shaker syndrome. That isn't a very scientific name, but it describes the condition exactly. 

Small white dogs (Maltese, West Highland white terriers, Bichon frise) can develop tremors for unexplained reasons that can be very severe. These dogs usually have really bizarre eye movements and get much worse when excited or stressed. 

The usual treatment for this is to give diazepam (Valium Rx) to control the tremors and prednisone because we don't know what else to do. 

Many (most?) of these dogs recover but there may be residual or recurrent problems all of their lives. They can live with the tremoring, even if it persists, in most cases. Keeping the house as quiet as is reasonable, avoiding stress and excitement are helpful for long term management. 

Lead poisoning can look very much like this syndrome. So can organophosphate poisoning and hypocalcemia (although that usually occurs after giving birth to puppies). It is possible to rule out these conditions through blood testing and the history of the case. Obviously, if you didn't apply an organophosphate insecticide it isn't too likely your dog was exposed, for example.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 28 2005, 01:26 PM
> *I'm going to correct myself after doing a little research on White Shaker Dog Syndrome. Apparently Valium, along with prednisone, is used to treat the tremors.
> 
> This article also points out that certain types of poisons can cause the same symptoms. I'm sure that's why the vet also recommended bloodwork.*


Ahhh, interesting! I guess the vet figured she'd try the valium and if it stopped the shaking then it could be assumed that it is the shaker syndrome.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> LadysMom,Jul 28 2005, 01:26 PM
> I'm going to correct myself after doing a little research on White Shaker Dog Syndrome. Apparently Valium, along with prednisone, is used to treat the tremors.
> 
> This article also points out that certain types of poisons can cause the same symptoms. I'm sure that's why the vet also recommended bloodwork.
> ...


LadysMom , This is what happened to my missy.. I mean the treatment.
My vet at the nice was so nice to me, they did the treatment free of charge and asked that I pay a little at a time when I could. I was in college at the time it happened and in the start of exams. That vet saved my missy's life. He gave me the medication free and every week I would bring her back for follow up. I was able to pay them back in installments. Missy was able to come off the Valium and she was back to normall she only had the seziers one or twice in the summer after that. 

I do hope Noriko is feeling better soon


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, but it's supposed to be given along with prednisone to treat WSS according to this. I'm not sure what Valium alone will tell them.

http://www.westieclubamerica.com/health/whiteshaker.html

Sometimes you just have to bite the bullit, do the tests, and find out what it isn't before you can figure out what it is.

I had to do that with Lady. She had her first seizure 3 days after I adopted her. I had hundreds of dollars in tests done and all came back normal which led to her diagnoses of idiopathic epilepsy. From there, we were able to treat her. She's lived successfully with epilepsy for over 5 years now. In fact, she hasn't had a seizure in over a year, knock wood. She's on two different types of medication, but it's done the trick.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 28 2005, 01:57 PM
> *Yeah, but it's supposed to be given along with prednisone to treat WSS according to this. I'm not sure what Valium alone will tell them.
> 
> http://www.westieclubamerica.com/health/whiteshaker.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know missy was given some other medication, but that the only name i can rember now. She also had to take something in liquid form and lots of vitamines after.
I'm glad Lady is doing so well. 
We were both lucky to find wonderful Vets / doctors..


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh my goodness. I just now read all the posts. How scary. I do hope everything is going to be okay. It is just horrible when these little ones are sick or hurt and they can't tell us. Lacey and I send kisses, hugs and prayers.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I do hope Noriko is better. Please keep us posted and let us know how she is doing. We are all praying for your baby.
Quincymom


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

And how is Noriko doing today? any updates???


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Add me to the list of well wishers...I hope Noriko is doing better.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hopeing all is well


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I hope Noriko is doing better!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

We're all thinking about you!!







Hope Noriko is better!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 29 2005, 05:35 PM
> *We're all thinking about you!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yes, i hope everything is ok


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Is there any update on Noriko? I am really hoping that everything is ok


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

So sorry it's been awhile. This is happening at a very bad time for me because school is starting in a few weeks. 

Here's the update:

About the valium. Amont other things, it relieves muscle spasms and reduces anxiety. It wasn't used to diagnose shaker syndrome. We're not sure if that's what she has. It was to diagnose any pain she MAY have(We didn't know if she fell first or if the shaking was first so we wanted to rule out pain). Well, it turns out it didn't work. 

We took her to the vet again today. They drew blood. It was hard to do so because she was shaking so much. He ended up giving her 2 shots of valium to try to calm her but, of course, it didnt work...hehe. At least he knows for sure now. But isn't that weird? That valium has no effect on her? 

Well, we had one blood work done today and red and white blood count was normal. The hemoglobin was a little high but it's normal. She is also having blood sent out to the lab and we'll out the results Monday or Tuesday.

She is off Valium. Today, we started her on Prednisone(steroids). Her new diagnosis is sterile meningitis. Sterile, meaning not a viral or bacterial infection. I'm not sure if shaker syndrome and meningitis has any correlations, but I suspect they do. You do treat them both with steriods and they deal with your nervous system.







He said to call him Monday. If there are significant improvements, then she'll be on it for 4-6 months. 

Other then her shaking, she is COMPLETELY normal. She eats normal. She plays and wags her lil tail when she's happy. She doesn't even realize anything's wrong. So far, eventhing's been alright for her. 

Thank you for all the kind words!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear she's not in any pain, and that she's on some kind of treatment. I'm hoping that steriods help. Please give Noriko our love.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, I'm so happy that shes doing alright.







I sure hope this helps!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Even though it sounds as if she is ok...or going to be...it STILL freaks me out.







I feel as if I love her like my own...or something. Isn't that weird how we feel connections just through here? Anyway...I have been waiting on pins and needles to hear your reply. Give her big hugs and kisses, and I hope the blood tests all come out ok...


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Oh I hope they can find soon what is wrong with Noriko, the good thing is that is not in pain and that is a blessing per se.

Please keep us updated, we care about every little baby's health.

Lots of love from Snowy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear she hasn't gotten any worse. Hopefully the blood test will tell you what is wrong.







Keep us posted.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

We'll be thinking about you guys. Keep us posted on the results. Hope you're feeling better Noriko


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 30 2005, 08:51 PM
> *We'll be thinking about you guys.  Keep us posted on the results.  Hope you're feeling better Noriko
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Shhh...she doesnt know anything's wrong with her.









Thanks everyone. I'll let you know the results ASAP.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 27 2005, 12:17 PM
> *Noriko has been shaking.  It looks as though she's scared or cold but she's not.  She'd even shake/tremble when she's happy.  I'm not exactly sure when this began, but noticed it first this past Saturday. My bf said that she fell a lil ways down the steps at my aunt's place, but we dont know if she was trembling and then fell or if she fell and then the trembling began.  At first, we just thought she was scared of something because she gets scared so easily.  But she's been shaking all the time.  The only time she doesnt is when she's laying down.  Even at rest, she'd jerk at times.  It's very sad to see.  And the other day she was walking down the stairs and she fell half ways down the stairs.  It was the worst thing to see.  It was like a stuff doll being thrown down the stiars.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
we all will be wishing her well....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found a little on sterile meningitis in dogs. If it turns out that this is definately what Noriko has, you probably should let your breeder know since it sounds like they suspect it is genetic.

BEAGLE PAIN SYNDROME

Beagle Pain Syndrome (BPS) or Necrotizing Vasculitis is a condition of sterile meningitis and polyarteritis. The problem exhibits with cervical pain symptoms, shaking, hunched back stance, fever, lack of appetite, stiff neck, muscle spasms (especially in front legs and neck), lethargy, and unwillingness to move can be noted and theses symptoms may appear quickly. The beagle maybe hesitant to bark and opening of the jaw seems to be painful. Typically is is first seen in puppies from 4-10 months of age but can be seen in older dogs. Male and female beagles are affected equally. Left untreated the first episode may resolve within a few days but a relapse will probably occur within a few months. This same type syndrome is also seen in Boxers and Bernese Mountain dogs. 
On necropsy research beagles have shown changes associated with irritation or infection in the small vessels in the cervical spinal cord, mediastinum, and heart. 

Bacterial meningitis, diskospondylitis, spinal tumor and cervical disc disease should be ruled out as the symptoms are very similar to BPS. X-rays of the cervical area will often be unremarkable and lab work may show anemia, leukocytosis, neutrophilia, hypoalbuminemia, and alpha2 macroglobulinemia. 

Treatment with steroids, specifically prednisone at dosages between 1-4mg/kg/dayfor short term therapy have been suggested and long term treatment with lower dosages maybe indicated for some beagles. Your veterinarian is the best person to work with you with the appropriate treatment protocol. Antibiotics are usually of no benefit to a beagle with BPS. 

Steriod treatment will make your beagle drink more water and may cause water retention. Frequent trips for "potty" breaks usually are needed, as well as keeping you beagle in a quiet non-stimulating environment. Remember that moving can be painful for them, so if you have an active household with kids and other dogs, confining your beagle in a crate or separate area is suggested.

An immune mediated basis is suspected with a probable hereditary factor. This syndrome is similar to Kawasaki disease in humans.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

According to this, it sounds like "sterile meningitis" is just a different term for white shaker syndrome.

There are several causes of meningitis in dogs as well as people. Usually, it is due to an infection, either with bacteria or viruses. Some dogs gets a sterile inflammatory type that responds to steroids e.g. cortisone. It is seen in certain breeds eg Maltese Terriers and is called ‘Shaker Syndrome” If worried, maybe ask for a referral to a veterinary neurologist near you. Your vet should know someone close by. The specialist may wish to collect some brain fluid (CSF) for analysis to get a more accurate diagnosis.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ladysmom--hehe, there's like 5 other names for the shaker syndrome!









There is a noticeable difference in her. I'm very pleased. She still shakes, but there are times she would just stand still for afew seconds. 

Test results show that it isnt anything else like liver shunts, kidney infections and other stuff I can't think of right now. So the doctor is leaning towards the shaker syndrome. I think the only way to be sure is to get CSF which I really don't want to do to her. She is responding well to her treatment so hopefully, things will be ok.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Aug 1 2005, 10:55 PM
> *Ladysmom--hehe, there's like 5 other names for the shaker syndrome!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm so glad that Noriko is responding to the treatment! I know firsthand how awful it is to have your Malt diagnosed with a chronic illness, but thank heavens it seems to be something treatable.

Lady Luck sure thumbed her nose at you, didn't she? I think many of us don't realize until after the fact that buying a puppy from a BYB greatly increases your odds that it will get one of the diseases (like white shaker syndrome, liver shunts or luxtating patellas) that Maltese are prone too, but wouldn't you have thought that maybe you'd get lucky with at least one of your furkids? Or have some healthy years (Lady had nearly 5) before those genetic time bombs went off? 

Between Cloud's grade 4 luxating patellas and Noriko's shaker syndrome and them both being only a year old, you've got to be pretty overwelmed, especially with everything else going on in your life!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear Noriko is starting to improve!







Keep us posted.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear Noriko is improving. Hopefully, this will work for him. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh I'm so glad to hear she is responding to the treatment as well.
Sound like you have a really good Vet taking care of your puppy. 
I'm glad that Noriko doesn't realize anything happened and she is still her little happy self. Missy was like that too. Just keep an eye out for when she is running around. Missing use to run around the apartment and then just bump in to the table. I did not even see it coming. She would be going straight and then all of a sudden make a quick left. She eventually learned to slow down and she no longer did that. I had to cover the table ends so she would not hurt herself. 

Please keep us posted with updates


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 2 2005, 07:39 AM
> *Between Cloud's grade 4 luxating patellas and Noriko's shaker syndrome and them both being only a year old, you've got to be pretty overwelmed, especially with everything else going on in your life!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86602*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for reminding me! Still, no regrets!







But if they can do their mommy a favor and NOT have any more problems for at least the next 2 yrs, I'd so appreciate it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How about no more problems for the rest of their lives? One ailment per dog limit??

At least it sounds like treating Noriko will be relatively inexpensive. Valium and steroids are dirt cheap. 

Speaking of steriods, just to warn you, steriods have been linked to canine diabetes. Since it looks like Noriko may need steriod therapy throughout her life, please make sure she doesn't get overweight and no fatty rich foods or table scraps that might cause pancreatitis. Repeated bouts of pancreatitis can damage the pancreas and cause it to stop producing insulin. 

You don't want to add diabetes to the list of ailments!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just an FYI.... a friend's Maltese had Shaker's and she was on steroids for a period of time (6 months?) and then weaned off of them to the point of being "cured" and not needing them anymore ....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I also read that remissions are common with white shaker dog syndrome. Let's hope that's the case with Noriko!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Lady'sMom--Yeah no kidding. They can not exceed their limit! 

The doctor said she'll be on them for 4 to 6 month and there is a SMALL chance it'll reoccur again and then you start the process over. But, you really never know. This disease is very rare so I dont know what "small" chance means. 

Noriko doesn't eat alot and I USUALLY (about 90% of the time) I give them healthy food. I don't think she will EVER be overweight. heh

THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Aug 2 2005, 01:10 PM
> *Noriko doesn't eat alot and I USUALLY (about 90% of the time) I give them healthy food.  I don't think she will EVER be overweight.  heh
> 
> THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86657*


[/QUOTE]
I have the same prob with Kodie... just CANT put ANY weight on these little ones sometimes.. GRRRrr...
















Glad Noriko is getting better!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I'm sure that Noriko is getting the best treatment possible but it hurts so much to have one of our tiny babies sick or even not 100 % back to normal. Please keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 27 2005, 01:17 PM
> *Noriko has been shaking.  It looks as though she's scared or cold but she's not.  She'd even shake/tremble when she's happy.  I'm not exactly sure when this began, but noticed it first this past Saturday. My bf said that she fell a lil ways down the steps at my aunt's place, but we dont know if she was trembling and then fell or if she fell and then the trembling began.  At first, we just thought she was scared of something because she gets scared so easily.  But she's been shaking all the time.  The only time she doesnt is when she's laying down.  Even at rest, she'd jerk at times.  It's very sad to see.  And the other day she was walking down the stairs and she fell half ways down the stairs.  It was the worst thing to see.  It was like a stuff doll being thrown down the stiars.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


oh my god!

I hope she feels better... good luck!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Poor little Noriko.. I'm glad she's feeling better! I hope the treatment takes and she doesn't have anymore problems. *hugs*


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

How is Noriko doing? Just know there are lots of people thinking about and praying for Noriko.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Aug 4 2005, 05:07 PM
> *How is Noriko doing?  Just know there are lots of people thinking about and praying for Noriko.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87255*


[/QUOTE]

Awww







. Thanks for the positive thoughts. Noriko doesnt shake as badly as before. She actually goes up and down the stairs again!







I really don't mind picking her up but, hey, if she thinks she can do it and is not scared, then by all means, go for it. I doubt she'd try to climb the steps if she was scared. She use to shake like CUUUUURAAAAZZZYY when she eats. But she is barely shaking. You can hardly see she's shaking. 

For the past few days she's been having a hard time controlling her bowels. It was REALLY upsetting me because I had steamed cleaned the WHOLE house and my bedroom TWICE. But oh well. She can't help it. What are ya gonna do? Anyway, She's normal now....*knock on wood*.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Steps in the right direction. And I know what you mean about the carpet cleaning. It seems to never fail that immediately after steam cleaning the carpet that one of my furbabies or skinkids get into something they shouldn't and get sick, whether it is diarhea or vomit. I have just come to the resolution that my house is never going to smell really good for more than 5 minutes


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Aug 5 2005, 09:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww







. Thanks for the positive thoughts. Noriko doesnt shake as badly as before. She actually goes up and down the stairs again!







I really don't mind picking her up but, hey, if she thinks she can do it and is not scared, then by all means, go for it. I doubt she'd try to climb the steps if she was scared. She use to shake like CUUUUURAAAAZZZYY when she eats. But she is barely shaking. You can hardly see she's shaking. 

For the past few days she's been having a hard time controlling her bowels. It was REALLY upsetting me because I had steamed cleaned the WHOLE house and my bedroom TWICE. But oh well. She can't help it. What are ya gonna do? Anyway, She's normal now....*knock on wood*. 























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87369
[/B][/QUOTE]

A hard time controlling her bowels? Is that a symptom?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Yay!!!







I'm soo happy to hear that she is doing well, this is great!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad to hear she is doing better!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 5 2005, 09:34 AM
> *A hard time controlling her bowels?  Is that a symptom?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87390*


[/QUOTE]

It could be the steroids, but I'm not sure. It lasted 3-4 days and now she's normal. But whenever I can't watch her...In the crate she goes. No more sleeping on the bed for a while for her.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, I am very glad to hear she is feeling better!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad Noriko is improving!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So glad to hear she is feeling better


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*UPDATE:

We just reduced Noriko's intake of Prednisone. Before we were giving her 3 quarters of a pill a day. Now we only need to give her half a day. 

She seems normal again. I dont even know when the last time I saw her shake was. Maybe Last week? 

She gained weight from the steroids. She is starting to look round. But I can still feel her ribs! HEHEHE

Also, I gave her a lil trim. Cut down her coat because It was over 1.5 inches. And trimmed her face and I am sooooo proud of myself. TEEHEE. *


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Aug 15 2005, 12:22 AM
> *UPDATE:
> 
> We just reduced Noriko's intake of Prednisone.  Before we were giving her 3 quarters of a pill a day.  Now we only need to give her half a day.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats great news!!! I'm so happy that she's ok


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

wonderfull. I'm glad she is doing better. Can we see picture of the new hair dew?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful news! Thanks for the update. Here's hoping Noriko will be one of the ones who goes into remission for along, long time!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear she is doing good!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is great!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yay Noriko!!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

*I feel like I just watched a Lifetime Movie!*
I just read all of the post about Noriko, and I swear that was an emotional rollarcoaster!
Im so glad everything is alright with her. 

...Im going lie down or something...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear she is doing well! let me know if u need ne thing!


----------

